# cheap source for 45 watts t 5 tubes



## peter (10 Sep 2007)

any suggestions ?


----------



## CJ Castle (10 Sep 2007)

I've found Living Seas *(http://www.thelivingseas.co.uk/index.asp?function=DISPLAYCAT&catid=270)* to be one of the cheapest places around for T5 compacts... Depends what you're looking for, but generally, Living Seas are pretty reasonable on prices...


----------



## George Farmer (10 Sep 2007)

Hi Peter,

Do you mean 54w HO T5?  I don't think there are 45w available in T5.

There are also 55w PC T5 (power compact).

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... rch=54w+t5

PS You may find it better to post hardware questions here, in the hardware forum  - http://ukaps.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=20


----------

